# Lug lids



## teesh74

Has anyone used lug lids? If so, how can you ensure the lid had sealed. Seems like people are loving the look of this. But I want to ensure the seal had worked. Please any suggestions would help. Thank you!


----------



## blissful

They probably work fine, though I've only used the flat lids with the ring, and the tattler with the nitrile gasket and ring. Fillmore sells the lug lids.


----------



## JustJoel

teesh74 said:


> Has anyone used lug lids? If so, how can you ensure the lid had sealed. Seems like people are loving the look of this. But I want to ensure the seal had worked. Please any suggestions would help. Thank you!


If you’re preserving, every thing I’ve read says to use the two piece lids precisely because you can tell if they’ve sealed. Lug lids also apparently have the wrong size thread.

Here’s an article about it that popped up in a google search


----------



## teesh74

Thank you!!!


----------

